# Portra Provia Velvia Xpro. scripts for GIMP



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

i''ve been using these script for several years. i like them a lot.
if you use GIMP, i hope you'll check them out and enjoy them as much as i have!

cut/paste blurb from Silicosaur website..

Silicosaur PhotoFX is a collection of script-fu macros for GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program) to easily simulate development methods and film types used by photographers of pre-digital age. All the scripts are licenced under GPL, which means, they are free.

Silicosaur PhotoFX


----------

